

How did they link a domain I own to my gmail email addres? - CHsurfer

I just received an email from findsway.com:
&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;
Hi Jonathan
Someone at
Picutive
has a crush on you !&lt;p&gt;Your admirer and 3 of your Facebook friends are using Sway to anonymously meet new people.&lt;p&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;&lt;i&gt;&lt;&#x2F;i&gt;
Picutive.com is my domain (it&#x27;s not very popular).  I have the only email address associated at that domain, so it&#x27;s obviously a scam, but how did they link Picutive to my email address?
======
andretti1977
Findsway is gathering infos from linkedin: i know it because i set a very
specific company name in my profile (no one else uses that name) as i am a
single freelance so that company has no employee except me!!!

They write in their email that someone at my company loves me and that other 3
facebook friends of mine are interested in me...but i don't own a facebook
account!

They are spamming a lot and i didn't post an article on my blog because i
don't want to make publicity or advertisement in any way for them.

That's a very bad way to promote their apps: i would have preferred them to
take my address from linkedin and say "well, why don't you try our app?"

------
donretag
I received the same email. I am assuming what is happening is that someone
downloaded their app and connected it to LinkedIn. LinkedIn has your current
job and email, so they used this information to spam you. Do you have
Picutive.com as one of your jobs on LinkedIn? My theory at least.

------
badrah
Yeah .. Same here .. I got a similar one few days ago. The funny thing is that
the link in the email is broken and responding with "bad request". Wait! .. Or
may be I've just confirmed an active email address in their db .. I shouldn't
fall for that! :)

------
nandhp
The WHOIS database publishes the name, address, phone number, fax number, and
email address for owners of domain names.

[http://www.domain.com/whois/whois.bml](http://www.domain.com/whois/whois.bml)

------
mrt0mat0
it's not jonmedding@gmail.com is it?

~~~
CHsurfer
We have a winner

